# Dwarfs still rocking!



## Dryadz (Nov 30, 2013)

Hey guys! I had a game of Fantasy with my dwarfs yesterday, and have to say they still kick arse! Doing kind of an escalation at work, so this was my first proper game i.e 500 points. It was kind of doubles with 3 good players at 500 points and 2 Baddies at 750.

I was very pleased with my GW warriors, who with help from empire Knights, managed to see off a big block of plague bearers. The real star was my Thane, he Scared off the board 3 Dragon ogres, killed a Plague Toad, Nurgle Herald, 5 Marauder Horse-men, and some Plage Bearers. The only thing that didn't do well was my Bolt Thrower, which I lost straight away to some Demon magic mischief. 

Can't wait to try my list again, was a really fun game.


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

honestly I don't really think 500 points is quite enough to represent the potential of an army, you need to get to at least 1,500 to get the meat and potatoes of the army.


----------



## Dryadz (Nov 30, 2013)

Oh I agree Flindo, and I know I will struggle more the higher points we play. I've got about 3000 points of Dwarfs, I've just not played them since 7th Ed. Thought I'd share a small success though  Only playing with painted minis, so can't up the points until I get some more work done.


----------

